# Crazy intstrument cluster



## miller (Jul 18, 2001)

I just bought a 99 A6 so I expect a screwy cluster but I haven't seen this problem yet. The usual abs/brake light is on but the crazy thing that it does is when you push the brake pedal the tachometer drops to 0 and then the oil light comes on. When you let off the pedal the tach goes back to where its supposed to be and the oil light goes off. The engine is running the same speed. It does this in drive and park. Any body else ever have the same problem or know a fix to this ?


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

the dealer can run a diag test on the cluster.... should cost about 45min of work actually takes about 20 minutes. good luck i never heard of a problem like that


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Crazy intstrument cluster (miller)*

It's either your ABS or your Cluster.
Scan the car for codes and go from there, dealer will likely charge just to read. Consider buying VAG if your into long term ownership.
Read some ABS Module failure info, it can cause some bizzare side effects with cluster guages:
http://www.modulemaster.com/audiabsbsrepair.html



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 12:24 PM 2/6/2007_


----------



## HandyMaam (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Crazy intstrument cluster (miller)*

I'm having a nearly identical problem with my 99 VW Passat GLX. 
It started as an intermittant problem, and has progressed to a constant issue. The following occurs at start-up:
-ABS light blinks 
-Brake light blinks 
-Oil light blinks 
-Tachometer goes dead 
-Beeping (5 or 6 beeps, I think)
The beeping then stops but the other issues remain. If the vehicle slows below 10MPH, the beeping will occur again once speed climbs past 10MPH.
My mechanic checked the car out and brakes are definitely okay. Ditto for oil. It appears to be problem w/ instrument cluster but I'd like to learn more. I want to sell car and try to avoid expensive repair, so I'm considering rebuild options. 
I'd consider taking out the instrument cluster and sending it to a rebuild place, but I want to find someone who has encountered this combination of problems and who has actually solved it. 
Thanks... 
Judie


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Crazy intstrument cluster (HandyMaam)*

What does a VAG scan say... any stored DTC codes related to ABS?
Did you read the ModuleMaster content regarding how the ABS module may affect instrument cluster guages in strange ways?
It's hard to say if it's the cluster or the ABS module until you scan the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miller (Jul 18, 2001)

Its been a long time since I posted the question, and I never posted the solution. It was the ABS module, I sent it to module master and when installed the car was like new.


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the follow up. I don't have the problem yet but I've just hit 155k miles and the problems are starting to come...might be inevitable.

Good to know for future reference.


----------

